# CCE, REDS, PROHOPPER, PITBULL, SHOWTIME, EXTREME,



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Which Hydraulic Company is worthy in your ride???


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

REDS ALL DAY BABY


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

REDS :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 7 2007, 11:03 PM~6929201
> *Which Hydraulic Company is worthy in your ride???
> *


CCE AND PITBULL


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Black Magic. see vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

REDS


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

Boulevard!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I had cce and never had any problems with it but I sold it and I now its PITBULL all the way great customer service and great product :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

REDS


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

PRO HOPPER FOR ALL MINE CARS, BUT I AM GONNA GIVE PITBULL SOME BIZNESS, AND MY 66 IS GETTING EITHER PITBULL, OR BLACK MAGIC


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 7 2007, 10:51 PM~6929715
> *PRO HOPPER FOR ALL MINE CARS, BUT I AM GONNA GIVE PITBULL SOME BIZNESS, AND MY 66 IS GETTING EITHER PITBULL, OR BLACK MAGIC
> *


Hey Dirty. Wuzup ROLLERZ?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*BLACK MAGIC TAKEN OVER IN 2007*


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 10:24 PM~6929438
> *Boulevard!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


when was dis vid taken?? Or how old is it????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

*Black Magic*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 09:24 PM~6929438
> *Boulevard!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


*DO YOU HAVE THE SECOND PART TOO THIS.*


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood (Aug 16, 2006)

Pro Hopper


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie$Money, milkweed, WestcoastFleetwood, 81juicedregal, lilpimp0596, individual, BIGTONY, SiLvErReGaL


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 7 2007, 09:36 PM~6929551
> *I had cce and never had any problems with it but I sold it and I now its PITBULL all the way great customer service and great product  :biggrin:
> *


YES CCE AND PITBULL ALL IN THE VILLE # 1 And THE BEST OUT THERE.....


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Reds!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pitbull when the time comes ( after the frames done) only few people running a business take the time to take care of you like they do.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Ive had it all....... Pitbull, cce, reds, prohopper, bought parts from showtime, but Pitbull only for me from here on out. The best product i have seen and best customer service.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm happy with me CCE setup


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 8 2007, 12:06 AM~6930877
> *I'm happy with me CCE setup
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like the majority so far like REDS. 
I say REDS to.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

pitbull and pro hopper pumps look very similar to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Pro Hopper


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 7 2007, 10:11 PM~6929284
> *
> 
> REDS ALL DAY BABY
> *





X 1,000,000


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 8 2007, 08:59 AM~6931652
> *pitbull and pro hopper pumps look very similar to me
> *


well if you had your hands on both you would see the differences.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

!!!!!!!! PRO HOPPER !!!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jan 8 2007, 06:46 AM~6931836
> *X 1,000,000
> *


Seen you in your TRE this weekend around town. Nose down ass up. Looking tight


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

REDS ALL THE WAY. I HAVE SOME 8 YEAR OLD SUPER PUMPS THAT HAVE BEEN ON 3 OF MY CARS NOW AND HAVE NEVER GIVEN ME ANY TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dat video was then, now NeNe and team Red's are not down with Boulevard. Big shoutout to NeNe always putting it down, That White Regal was the Shit!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

REDS HYDRAULICS !1


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Reds # 1


----------



## W.A.ISTED (Jan 8, 2007)

PRO HOPPER AND BLACKMAGIC ARE GOOD


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

1 vote for xoxo hydraulics


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 07:15 PM~6936452
> *1 vote for xoxo hydraulics
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 8 2007, 05:17 PM~6936485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey xoxo hydraulics are associated with hello kitty hydraulics japan.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 8 2007, 06:17 PM~6936485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 8 2007, 12:12 AM~6929953
> *DO YOU HAVE THE SECOND PART TOO THIS.
> *



yes i should have the second part to it....would you like me to post?? it comes off of the six four ent dvd in walmart now...

number 1


number 2


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Street Life!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

Gibson Hydraulics, Inc. - Lutz, FL 
Service Company
Company Profile: Cylinder Repairing & Rebuilding Service


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

:worship: :worship: _*PRO HOPPER, PRO HOPPER, PRO HOPPER, PRO HOPPER, PRO HOPPER !!!!!!!!!
Simply The Best! 
Team Pro Hopper 2007!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 7 2007, 10:18 PM~6930022
> *YES CCE AND PITBULL  ALL IN THE VILLE # 1 And THE BEST OUT THERE.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 09:48 PM~6939061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

low Joes Hydraulics


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Delmo hydraulics


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

pro hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

PRO HOPPER all tha way ..............


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

no offence, but has everyone yelling out their own brand ever tried some other brand?
just curious..


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

REDS *****'S


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

I have always used REDS going back since 94 but lately I have been using Xtreme Im real Happy with them! Heavy Duty Cylinders, Pumps.. My 2 cents


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 8 2007, 06:39 PM~6937213
> *yes i should have the second part to it....would you like me to post?? it comes off of the six four ent dvd in walmart now...
> 
> number 1
> ...



*Yeah Please*


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

it looks to me like reds on top again....... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 10 2007, 01:58 AM~6949668
> *it looks to me like reds on top again.......  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 8 2007, 12:06 AM~6930877
> *I'm happy with me CCE setup
> *


Don't mean to crash the party but since we're talkin' brands......I have the opportunity of buying a complete CCE set up which consists of 3 comp. pumps w/marz.#9's, 8"strokers w/4tons up front and 16"strokers w/3 1/4ton on rear(coil over set-up w/deepcups and swivels, 2 accumulators,pre-wired switch box,8 batteries. All this was on a car for about a year with minimal use. What would be a fair price for this set-up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

pitbull


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

ultimate by v max


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC, PITBULL,SHOWTIME,PRO-HOPPER and CCEs CHROME MOTORS BETTER THAN SACOS


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jan 10 2007, 08:50 PM~6957104
> *BLACK MAGIC, PITBULL,SHOWTIME,PRO-HOPPER and CCEs CHROME MOTORS BETTER THAN SACOS
> *


is this a question ???????


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 10 2007, 11:48 PM~6957693
> *is this a question ???????
> *


I thought it was a statement :dunno:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 10 2007, 11:48 PM~6957693
> *is this a question ???????
> *


statement bro


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 9 2007, 01:06 PM~6943587
> *no offence, but has everyone yelling out their own brand ever tried some other brand?
> just curious..
> *


I've tried Reds, Pro Hopper, Hi Low, CCE, Locos and some personal OSC blocks I had made on my friends CNC machine and let me tell you, its all the same shit...

Reds, Pro Hopper, and Hi Low were the same results basically... CCE had less pressure when hopping for some reason, took 1 more bounce to bumper than with the Pro Hopper equipment. 

Seriously, it all depends on the person building the pump, knowing the tricks, how much to torque the gears into the block, etc... all that shit helps in the long run... 

lastly, the person hitting the switch... an example I always use is Meme of Locos Custom Hydraulics, he would take a car from the owner who was jumping it at like.... 40 inches and would make it hit hard at 50 (example)... switchman has a lot to do with the hydraulics also... 


hope this helps.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Layitlow Community,

I tried to post this as a poll but couldn't. I guess cause I have to wait a year to become a member. Anyway if someone can make this into a poll for me i would greatly appreciate it. If you can include the hydraulic companies that I didn't include in my starting post that would be awesome. So we can see who will be on top of the game. Thankyou.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

REDS REDS REDS REDS


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Jan 11 2007, 06:16 PM~6963592
> *Hi Layitlow Community,
> 
> I tried to post this as a poll but couldn't. I guess cause I have to wait a year to become a member. Anyway if someone can make this into a poll for me i would greatly appreciate it. If you can include the hydraulic companies that I didn't include in my starting post that would be awesome. So we can see who will be on top of the game.  Thankyou.
> *


Its been done like a zillion times. Someone else will start this same damn topic next week...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

(((((FOR THE ZILLIONTH AND ONE TIME))))))WHY WOULD YOU SETTLE FOR ANYTHING LESS!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS "REDS" ALL DAYEYAEYEAYAEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AINT NUTHIN BETTER,PERIOD!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

_REDS FAT MAX GO WITH THE BEST_


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

R  E  D  S


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

just to be clear.....Reds all Day Every Day !


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jan 14 2007, 03:21 PM~6985022
> *and some say prohopper *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilivin_@Jan 14 2007, 02:29 PM~6985087
> *Prohopper ?  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: *


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Pro Hopper ?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: three thumbs are better than one.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STREET LIFE #1


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 14 2007, 06:00 PM~6985281
> *STREET LIFE #1
> *


PROHOPER, STREET LIFE, AND BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Reds # 1


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jan 7 2007, 09:24 PM~6929438
> *Boulevard!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :0 WERE DO I KNOW THAT BLUE TRUCK FROM 
:nono: :nono:


----------



## lil jr (Apr 2, 2006)

X-Treme hydraulics all day


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

PRO HOPPER 1


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

All bout Pro Hopper


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

More Bounce Hydraulics!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hi'low and black magic


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

LowJoes www.lowJoes.com


----------



## irving customz (Feb 2, 2007)

more bounce all the way but most all hydro companies are the same we tryed low joes,HiLo ,showtime, prohopper.reds thier all good just depends on prefrence.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz_@Feb 16 2007, 05:44 AM~7275744
> *more bounce all the way  but most all hydro companies are the same we tryed low joes,HiLo ,showtime, prohopper.reds thier all good just depends on prefrence.
> *


IT LOOK LIKE SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE WHATS IN THERE AREA


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 16 2007, 09:02 AM~7276410
> *IT LOOK LIKE SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE WHATS IN THERE AREA
> *



yup!!! or what they know what werks!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## 83 chevy jay (Oct 19, 2006)

Whats up homie, I just ordered a Reds setup and I have friends that say Reds is the best. I can honestly say that I have never seen them have any problems with the set-ups, and as for me the customer service with Reds is awsome they really look out for you. i Would definitely refer AReds to anyone hands down. And I mean just from the look of the post you can see who the majority prefers. Good luck on your shopping homie. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83 chevy jay_@Feb 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7281278
> *Whats up homie, I just ordered a Reds setup and I have friends that say Reds is the best. I can honestly say that I have never seen them have any problems with the set-ups, and as for me the customer service with Reds is awsome they really look out for you. i Would definitely refer AReds to anyone hands down. And I mean just from the look of the post you can see who the majority prefers. Good luck on your shopping homie. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


REDS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilpimp0596 (Oct 18, 2006)

cce was good, this time am roll'n with prohopper


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

IVE TRIED PROHOPPER,CCE,AND HYJACKER HYD.AND IVE GOT TO SAY IT AGAIN!!"""ITS REDS ALL MUTHAFUGG'N DAY!!!!!!""BUT IM GONNA PURCHASE A PISTON PUMP FOR THE FIRST TIME ON MONDAY FROM BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS JUST TO SEE WHAT DIFFERENCE IT MAKES...........BUT REDS HAS BEEN THERE SINCE DAY ONE, BACK IN 1993 ,WHEN I COP'D MY FIRST SETUP..........TILL NOW AND THE FUTURE........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

LONA AND SONS #1FOOLS!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SORRY EVERYONE BUT I BEEN A FAN OF HOPPOS FOR THE PAST LIKE 8 YEARS ! NEVER DID ME WRONG


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I like my Reds. They work real well. :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

CCE here , but if i change it will b BLACK MAGIC


----------



## Real Mack (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

pic says it all  REDS # 1


----------



## Real Mack (Feb 15, 2007)

NOT THE KING, BUT THE ACE IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real Mack (Feb 15, 2007)

Just trying to make the whole world hopp.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 11 2007, 07:40 PM~6963169
> *I've tried Reds, Pro Hopper, Hi Low, CCE, Locos and some personal OSC blocks I had made on my friends CNC machine and let me tell you, person hitting the switch... an example I always use is Meme of Locos Custom Hydraulics, he would take a car from the owner who was jumping it at like.... 40 inches and would make it hit hard at 50 (example)... switchman has a lot to do with the hydraulics also...
> hope this helps.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IVE TRIED TO TELL PEOPLE THESE THINGS BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS.... :uh: 


MY NEXT SET UP IS GOING TO BE WITH SOMEONE WITH GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

THE BIG VOODOO FROM VEGAS


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Dean Kearns :yes:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

hi-low,ultimatehydraulics,hoppos, blackmagic, and not in that order :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2007, 01:10 PM~7290974
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IVE TRIED TO TELL PEOPLE THESE THINGS BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS....  :uh:
> MY NEXT SET UP IS GOING TO BE WITH SOMEONE WITH GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE
> *


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

i think its who your boys with. guys in ky say cce and pitbull. guys on the west say prohopper. it not the pump it the car


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Its all about proof with real video with it working @ A car hop then pulled apart . Cant get more real than that . Pro Hopper .


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

PROHOPPER


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

red's super max piston


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

its all the same shit just diffrent names on the product! it just boils down to customer service!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 17 2007, 02:30 AM~7284441
> *I like my Reds. They work real well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SETTUP, I LIKE THEM HOLD DOWNS.


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

when i was shopping around for my set-up i called reds and they told me to call back,extreme no answer, and black magic had a message machine. pro hopper answered all my questions and was always there after i installed my hydros so pro hopper for me.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Nov 1 2007, 10:24 PM~9136215
> *when i was shopping around for my set-up i called reds and they told me to call back,extreme no answer, and black magic had a message machine. pro hopper answered all my questions and was always there after i installed my hydros so pro hopper for me.
> *


  all day baby pro hopper equipped


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 18 2007, 01:10 PM~7290974
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IVE TRIED TO TELL PEOPLE THESE THINGS BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS....  :uh:
> MY NEXT SET UP IS GOING TO BE WITH SOMEONE WITH GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE
> *


i Have reds myself but have heard nothin but good from black majic ... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wonder how much money it takes to start a company as far as getting the blocks,backing plates and any other misc. part machined? I was thinking about trying to start putting out my own products. I know it wont be cheap.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

MY PERSONEL EXPIERENCE LED ME TO HOPPOS,..BEEN TO REDS GOT THERE SET UP WITH THE BUILT IN SLOW DOWNS THAT DID NOT HOLD PRESSURE, AND THERE PLASTIC BEARING CAPS THAT LIT MY CARPET ON FIRE,...BEEN TO M&M BACK IN THE DAY AND GOT SOME ARMS EXTENDED,TWO DIFFERENT LENGHTS,WITH AN ARC WELDER DIDNT REMOVE THE SLAG CUZ IT LOOKED BETTER THAN THE WELD ...WENT TO HOPPOS AND THE QUALITY KEPT ME GOING BACK...4 CARS DONE AT HOPPOS AND NEVER ANY PROBLEMS..IM SURE THERE ARE PLENTY OF GOOD SHOPS....THIS IS JUST WHY IM A HOPPOS CUSTOMER  








4671 BROOKS ST. UNIT B
MONTCLAIR CA. 91763
(909)621-5553


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

BIG EDS FOR MY DUECE :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

gorilla bob custom hydraulics ............



















j/k naw i gotta give big ups to my boy brent at pitbull and the cce crew......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

BLACKMAGIC


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

aint nuthin' but PRO HOPPER is allowed in my trunk,volts pushin' the juice to these all chrome pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

T2T for the Pro Hopper-


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

also i like CCE cause you can swang it all day!


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

reds all day


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 21 2008, 06:35 PM~10225928
> *BLACKMAGIC
> 
> 
> ...


ALLDAY


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 1 2007, 08:14 PM~9135060
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime :biggrin:


----------

